# Sadzīves tehnika >  E-grāmatas tačskrīna iegāde

## abidox

Tiku pie Prestigio Nobile I PER3274BC
http://www.photopoint.ee/en/product/...74bc-7#details 
taču viena šaize Skārienjūtīgais panelis sadauzīts (pats LCD vesels) mēģināju atrast googlē, bet kautkā nesanāk atrast, kur varētu tādu detaļu nopirkt. varbūt kāds var izpalīdzēt ar pareizajiem atslēgvārdiem

----------


## aldis666

Man nesen bija kk Ķīnas planšetdators/el.grāmata ar sasistu rezistīvo ''paneli'' bija atnests.Arī nevarēju neko pēc markas/modeļa atrast.Meklēju ebajā pēc izskata.Atradu līdzīgu pa 8 USD,darbojas ok.(''šleife'' 0.5 cm novirzīta ,bet tas netraucēja salikt kopā,garums atļāva).

----------


## abidox

jautājums, kā ir ar pieslēgšanu vai pinouts līdzīgs? manā gadījumā tur ir šleife ar 4 celiņiem.
P.S. paldies par ieteikumu bus jāpameklē

----------


## aldis666

Tam ķīniešu planšetam ar bija 4 kontaktu,pinout sakrita.Kaut kāds tāds - http://www.ebay.com/itm/290904263609 .

----------


## chaarlijs

pašus e-grāmatu lasītājus tak var uzsūtīt par lētām naudām, manuprāt, nav vērts kaut ko tur labot. Protams, ja vien neatrod labu piedāvājumu tam ekrānam.

----------


## asteroids

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290904263609

----------

